
Climb In, Tune In: A Renaissance for Sensory Deprivation Tanks - phodo
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/18/us/climb-in-tune-in-a-renaissance-for-sensory-deprivation-tanks.html
======
Zelphyr
I tried that very location in Colorado. My experience was good though not
earth shattering like Joe Rogan makes it out to be. Then again, I didn't
ingest any edible cannabis prior to jumping in like he does.

I would like to try again though. That location is clean albeit not very spa
like. I can see where the Wild West aspect of it might be a problem for some
places though. It's probably best to research places first. Even stop by for a
visit prior to floating.

